# EchoStar,Hughes to aim satellite TV to all of U.S.



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

EchoStar Communications Corpand Hughes Electronics Corp., which EchoStar has agreed to acquire in a $30 billion stock deal, on Tuesday said they propose to deliver local broadcast TV channels in all 210 U.S. designated market areas.

Click here to read full story from Yahoo

Press Release from DirectTV

Hughes Homepage

Echostar, Hughes Talk on Broadband


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

I think this article just reinterates on how actively DirectTV and Echostar are working together on trying to make this merger happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

And this is exactly why this merger should be approved. Cable companies have raped their customers for money for far too long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

If you haven't looked, go the Hughes homepage I have listed above, they have a very impressive presentation there.  
Click on your state and take a look at each individual presentation.

Neilster, Thanks for the contribution, its helps keeps us going. I've enjoyed having you hangout with us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey remember nearly a year ago when my crystall ball predicted this development? Dan C over at the other place said never happen, called it boosterism and generally trashed me and the idea? Shortly thereafter I was lifetime banned.
As I said THEN, full carriage of locals would loose $ big time in small DMAs, but have so many advantages, including marketing wise and getting the merger approved.

The merger is a done deal now, the rural legislators will eat this up, because its the ONLY way to get LIL to everyone.

I am happy about this announcement and was surprised it took so long to become public knowledge.


I feel really bad for the small dealers who are going to loose it all because of the merger. Stuff like this is a big reason I quit being a dealer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

DBS needs the merger in order to survive. If the merger isnt approved, then you'll see both Dish and DirecTV going under in less than 10 years from now, IMHO. As much as I am a cable subscriber, I am rooting for the merger.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Maybe I missed it, but why would this kill the small guy? I would think that this would create more opportunities, especially in the more remote areas..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Brian, excellent thought, Thats a whole new question you should post.  
Can these companies survive if this merger is not approved?
I don't think so.

Really....After todays announcement,IMO.....This is a done deal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

John, What is IMO?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

IMO means In My Opinion. For a complete list of acronyms we use here, go to this page:
home.satx.rr.com/cblount/...ronyms.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

Hello, everyone.

Bob, I hope you are well.

I want to clarify Bob's statement about his prediction. Sure, one can claim to offer all local channels to all 210 DMA's.

The original prediction was that the New Echostar would offer all locals to all DMA's, and that action would make merger approval a walkover.

We have yet to see the second half of the prediction.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

Greg, I am doing great, current weight 189. FEEL WONDERFUL! Diabetes gone, see the potporri forum.

Well my prediction on 100% LIL came true. The second half is a given. I will leave the net permanetely if its not approved. RURAL legislators will offer this up as the ONLY way to get their locals up! That is TRUE!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Hate to see you go Bob.


----------

